# "Successful" short guys (under 5'6")



## Tyreno (Feb 14, 2020)

How did you do it? Ie career, dating, and life in general. Mainly concerned with guys in like the 5'0"-5'5" range where you face actual challenges. 5'6"+ is still manageable imo. 

Edit: Also, if you fall into this category feel free to join the new Shortcels forum.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 14, 2020)

I stopped being 12 and grew from there as I got older


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 14, 2020)

Only moneymaxx can save you


----------



## .👽. (Feb 14, 2020)

Height is cope bro. Only face matters


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Height is cope bro. Only face matters



Only a average looking short guy would say something like that


----------



## .👽. (Feb 14, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Only a average looking short guy would say something like that


No bro im actually tall. Thats why i say it doesnt matter


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m tall as well and I completely mog short guys who have the same PSL as me.

sure I get mogged by PSL 6 short guys but Im grateful for my height


----------



## .👽. (Feb 14, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> I’m tall as well and I completely mog short guys who have the same PSL as me.
> 
> sure I get mogged by PSL 6 short guys but Im grateful for my height


Would trade height with better face


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 14, 2020)

Better than not having anything to trade for a nice face


----------



## .👽. (Feb 14, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Better than not having anything to trade for a nice face


True that


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 14, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> not at 7psl
> 
> sure you'd still be a joke even at 5psl 5'5~ but not 7psl jfl.


Especially at 7 psl.

People would be so jelly of the mog they look for any reason to bring you down.

Plus they would want To beat you up for taking their women.seen it so often.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Feb 14, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Only a average looking short guy would say something like that


extremely low iq greycel.

people that think height is cope are:
- tall uglys who still can't get girls with height
- short gl guys who still get girls without height

almost everyone who honestly believes height is cope will be on this scale to some degree.

average looking short guys will generally: know they're average, fail at getting women & believe height is everything


----------



## wristcel (Feb 14, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Height is cope bro. Only face matters


I don't know where the cut off point is, but one of my friends is a huge slayer and he's a short ass (I think he's about 5ft 7. 5ft 8 at most)
Handsome face, though. Also a fairly decent build (even though he doesn't go to the gym! Life isn't fair). The attention he gets from girls on nights out is legit insane


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Feb 14, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> Especially at 7 psl.
> 
> People would be so jelly of the mog they look for any reason to bring you down.
> 
> Plus they would want To beat you up for taking their women.seen it so often.


you probably way overrated people. you're way underestimating what it's like to be 7psl.

you can't bring down someone at that level. They only know validation & are well aware they make people jealous. On top of that the few that would beat up a 7psl manlet would be destroyed by his huge friend group and socially outcast for fighting someone so much smaller then him.

7psl is moviestar man. Maybe at 5.5-6psl manlets would have the issues your describing


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 14, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> extremely low iq greycel.
> 
> people that think height is cope are:
> - tall uglys who still can't get girls with height
> ...


What the short guy says and believes can be two very different things


----------



## wristcel (Feb 14, 2020)

wristcel said:


> I don't know where the cut off point is, but one of my friends is a huge slayer and he's a short ass (I think he's about 5ft 7. 5ft 8 at most)
> Handsome face, though. Also a fairly decent build (even though he doesn't go to the gym! Life isn't fair). The attention he gets from girls on nights out is legit insane


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Feb 14, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> What the short guy says and believes can be two very different things


the gl short guy is in a different world to the short guy


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 14, 2020)

They still get ignored by foids who height discriminate I’ve seen it in action

and the good looking short guy wouldn’t be likely on looksmax.me saying height is cope lol


----------



## diggbicc (Feb 14, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> extremely low iq greycel.
> 
> people that think height is cope are:
> - tall uglys who still can't get girls with height
> ...


Im tired of that shortcel cope of muhh height... also yeah taller guys with average faces tend to believe its cope too. Face >> height, with height being a significant multiplier


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Height is cope bro. Only face matters



lol short chad doesnt exist.


----------



## diggbicc (Feb 14, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> lol short chad doesnt exist.


lil chad


----------



## Tyreno (Feb 14, 2020)

wristcel said:


> I don't know where the cut off point is, but one of my friends is a huge slayer and he's a short ass (I think he's about 5ft 7. 5ft 8 at most)
> Handsome face, though. Also a fairly decent build (even though he doesn't go to the gym! Life isn't fair). The attention he gets from girls on nights out is legit insane



If he's ~5'8", that's not even considered short so obviously if he's handsome he will kill it.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm getting 4 inch LL and wearing 6 inch lifts so it is changeablle bitch motherfuckers


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 14, 2020)

*REMINDER THAT ITS 2020 NOW SO IF YOU ARE UNDER 6'3 WITH LESS THAN A MILLION INSTAGRAM FOLLOWERS YOU WONT BE CONSIDERED A HUMAN 
MANLET CUT OFF HAS BEEN RAISED*


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 14, 2020)

Chad can fuck even if he is 1 foot tall


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 14, 2020)

Tyreno said:


> How did you do it? Ie career, dating, and life in general. Mainly concerned with guys in like the 5'0"-5'5" range where you face actual challenges. 5'6"+ is still manageable imo.
> 
> Edit: Also, if you fall into this category feel free to join the new Shortcels forum.


The shorter you are the better you have to be in other areas.

If under 5'6 
Say you are 5'3.
It's pretty much over especially if you live in the US, Europe, etc.
But here it is:
1. Wear lifts
2. Have good face(at least 6.5 psl)
3. Good body/frame(wide clavicles, narrow hips plus muscle definition)
4. Dick(at least 7x5.5, it will look even bigger on a short guy)
5. Status max(get lots of followers on IG especially)
6. Money max(you have to give yourself this edge over other guys)
7. Personality/dress(because you are short you have no room for even slight errors)

*8. Save up for LL because you will almost never slay with sub 5'6 height


----------

